# new turbo sugestions...:fluffy:



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im looking for a new turbo for my project, the engine is a Ga16de.
I was running a t25 but it broke and now I need a new one.
The last turbo ran very well, but above 6000rpm it started toproduce less power.
Im looking to the turbos on a Site of SPA that sell some turbos made with garrett patents. They sell one that they say is similar to a T28 and should be good for my engine. I just wanted to show you guys the turbo and ask what you think about it.
This is the link and the details.
SPA Turbo - SPA 6300 GTS
Thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

get the GT2860RS (disco potato)


----------



## soulsultan (Sep 2, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> get the GT2860RS (disco potato)


Why?:newbie:


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

2dr_Sentra said:


> get the GT2860RS (disco potato)


Did you even look at the specs of the turbo I posted?
Its similar to the GT28.
Almost the same Turbine and mine has a little bigger compressor wheel.
Im sure the GT28 is a GREAT turbo.
But i'm asking what you guys think about the specs on the GTS6300.
Thanks


----------

